# Application qui crash au démarrage



## LujiVMS (18 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Aujourd’hui j’ai voulu commander à manger avec des amis via l’appli Deliveroo mais à ma grande surprise elle n’arrêtait pas de crasher au démarrage... Ça ne m’a jamais fait ça alors que je la possède depuis longtemps... mes amis n’ont pas eu ce souci sur leur iPhone donc je pense que le problème vient de moi

Quand je cliquais sur l’appli, je tombais sur un écran avec le logo de l’appli pendant quelques secondes puis l’appli se fermait toute seule...

J’ai attendu quelques minutes et apparemment c’est rentré dans l’ordre

Pendant cette période de dysfonctionnement, je n’ai pas eu le réflexe d’aller voir si les autres applications fonctionnaient bien... donc impossible de savoir si ce problème était uniquement lié à l’appli...

Ça m’a vraiment étonné car le problème persistait après plusieurs redémarrage de l’application, qui n’est pourtant pas très exigeante en terme de performances ! D’autant plus que mon téléphone ne subissait aucun ralentissement apparent au moment du dysfonctionnement...

Pensez vous qu’il s’agit d’un simple bug ? J’espère que ce n’est pas un souci venant de mon compte Apple / AppStore... Comment pourrais-je le vérifier ?

Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée !


----------



## Chris K (18 Septembre 2020)

Le crash d’une application peut avoir une multitude de causes. Ce n’est pas forcément lié au niveau de sollicitation de ton iPhone ou au poids de l’application.
Si le crash se reproduit tu peux au moins essayer deux choses : eteindre complètement puis rallumer ton iPhone. Et/Ou supprimer l’application puis la réinstaller.


----------

